# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  پاسخ به سوالات متداول شما در رشته ریاضی

## Araz

*می*خواستم در مورد نحوه مطالعات دروس ریاضیات (ریاضی1، ریاضی 2 و مطالعات) مرا راهنمایی كنید!*در مطالعه دروس ریاضی و معادلات به دلیل تعدد فرمول*ها، باید تكرار و تمرین مداوم داشته باشید. در این زمینه خلاصه برداری و مرور مكرر و منظم مطالب (مخصوصا فرمول*ها) بسیار مفیدند.



*من در تست زدن خیلی كند هستم. لطفا مرا راهنمایی كنید*!باید تست زیاد حل كنید تا سرعت شما در تست زدن بالا رود. لازم است كه به طور مستمر به تكرار و تمرین در تست زنی بپردازید. پیشنهاد می*شود  كه برای این كار، وقتی را به صورت منظم اختصاص دهید برنامه ریزی كنید با ادامه این كار، شما در تست زدن مهارت پیدا خواهید كرد.



*چگونه دروس را دوباره مرور کنم؟ از کی شروع به تست زدن زمانی کنم؟*برای مرور از خلاصه برداریهای خود استفاده کنید. این کار باعث می*شود با سرعت قابل توجهی به مرور کلیه نکات مطاله شده بپردازید. اما فرصت بیشتر را باید برای تست زدن اختصاص دهید. بهتر است در تست زدن به زمان توجه كنید. البته بهترین وقت برای زدن تست*های زمان*دار هنگام استفاده از تست*های سالانه کنکور*های سراسری سالهای گذشته است.



*اگه قرار باشه یکی از درسهای آمار وتوابع حذف کنم توصیه شماچه درسه؟*حذف دروس خیلی مناسب نیست. اما اگر در شرایط ویژه*ای مجبور به این كار باشید، توصیه می*شود درس توابع مختلط را حتما مطالعه كنید. البته می*توانید از هر درس، مباحث مهم را مطالعه كرده و به سوالات مربوط به آنها پاسخ دهید. معمولا بیشترین سوالات در درس توابع مختلط از مباحث توابع تحلیلی و انتگرال و در درس آمار از مبحث توزیعهای گسسته و پیوسته است.



*از سه شاخه ریاضی کدام برای ادامه تحصیل بهتر است؟*انتخاب یكی از شاخه*ها برای ادامه تحصیل، كاملا به علاقه شما بستگی دارد. اما با توجه به كاربرد و جذب در بازار كار (بعنوان هیئت علمی) می*توان گفت كه در رشته ریاضی محض، گرایش هندسه و در رشته ریاضی كاربردی، گرایش تحقیق در عملیات مورد توجه ویژه می*باشند.



*سلام الان که کمتر از 2 ماه مونده به کنکور ایا فقط باید تست بزنیم؟ یا نه در کنار تست زدن مطالب ونکات مجددا خوانده شود؟*تست زدن و مرور نكات، هر دو به اندازه*ی هم مهم و لازم هستند وقت خود را به طور منظم و موازی به این دو كار اختصاص دهید. البته در هفته*های پایانی و نزدیك به كنكور، بهتر است دو سوم وقت خود را صرف تست زدن و یك سوم آن را صرف مرور مطالب كنید.



*من روزی 8 تا 10 ساعت درس میخونم. نمی*دونم چرا نتیجشو توی امتحانام ندیدم. هر چی بیشتر میخونم فکر میکنم بیشتر یادم میره؟*شما باید علاوه بر خواندن مطالب جدید، وقتی را برای خواندن خلاصه مطالب و تكرار آنها بگذارید تا مطالبی كه خواندید را از یاد نبرید و وقتتان هدر نرود چون در هر مرحله كه مطالب جدید را می*خوانید برای اینكه این مطالب در ذهنتان تثبیت شود باید حتما دوره شوند كه این كار را می*توانید با كمی فاصله زمانی از خواندن اولیه انجام دهید.



*آیا سوالات**درس ایستایی در مورد ممان اینرسی و شعاع ژیراسیون در امتحان می*آید؟*در مورد سوالات محاسبه*ای ایستایی، بیشتر از مباحث اولیه ایستایی مثل گشتاور و نیروهای محوری كه در مورد تكیه كاه*های مختلف هستند استفاده می*شود ولی گاهی از مباحث شعاع ژیراسیون و ممان اینرسی هم سوال می*آید كه خیلی احتمال كمی دارد و چندان در آزمون معماری مهم نیستند ولی برای اینكه در صورت طرح سوال توان پاسخگویی به آن را داشته باشید بهتر است فرمول*های اولیه آنها را خوانده و چند سوال هم در این مبحث حل كنید.



*درس تاسیسات و محاسبه پمپ برای تهویه مطبوع دچار مشكل می*شوم راهنمایی كنید؟*سوالات محاسباتی درس تاسیسات در آزمون سراسری مطرح نمی*شوند و احتمال خیلی كمی وجود دارد كه از این مباحث سوال طرح شود و تنها یك بار سوال شده كه می*توانید راه حل تشریحی آن را خوانده و با نحو حل آن آشنا شوید. برای این درس بیشتر باید مطالب تئوری مسلط باشید.



*من دانشجوی رشته ریاضی دانشگاه مازندران هستم.اکنون**در ترم 5 در حال تحصیل هستم.قصد دارم برای کارشناسی ارشد در رشته صنایع شرکت کنم**.**نمی دانم در سیستم شانس قبولی دارم یا صنایع. اگر در صنایع شانسی داشته باشم در**کلاسهای درسهای تخصصی صنایع شرکت خواهم کرد**.* با توجه به دروس آزمون سیستم مسلماً شانس شما برای سیستم بیشتره ولی چون برای شرکت در آزمون سال آینده زمان مناسبی در اختیار دارید می تونید با مطالعه دروس صنایع هم شانس خودتون رو در صنایع افزایش بدید ولی همه چیز بستگی به تلاش خودتون داره.


*با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر. با توجه به اینکه زمان زیادی**برای مطالعه باقی نمانده و من احساس می کنم بعضی از مباحث را فراموش کرده ام به**طوری که در آزمون گذشته که متن آنالیز را نخوانده بودم و فقط تست های دو آزمون قبل**پارسه را زده بودم درصدمش منفی شده بود  به نظر شما بهتر است ابتدا مطالبی را که**احساس می کنم فراموش کردم را مطالعه کنم و بعد آزمون های سراسری 7-8 سال اخیر کنکور**را بزنم یا ابتدا بعضی از آزمون های پارسه را که دادهام برای تکرار مباحث بزنم و**بعد آزمون های کنکور سراسری را بزنم**.* من همیشه توصیه کرده ام که هنگام مطالعه دروس حتماً سعی کنید نکات مهم رو یاداشت کنید یا به اصطلاح نت برداری کنید. امیدوارم شما هم این کار رو کرده باشید در این صورت با  مطالعه یاداشت ها میتونید مطالب رو مرور کنید و فکر هم نکنم وقت زیادی از شما بگیره، در غیر این صورت اگه احساس میکنید وقت کافی برای مطالعه عمیق ندارید سعی کنید حداقل صورت قضیه ها و صورت تمرین هارو مطالعه کنید سپس آزمون ها رو مرور کنید. البته سعی کنید زمان باقی مانده رو به خوبی مدیریت کنید.



*در جلسه  آزمون سوالات معادلات دیفرانسیل را به خوبی**نمی*توانم پاسخ دهم در حالی که این درس را زیاد مطالعه می*کنم؟*درس معادلات دیفرانسیل درس فراری است كه باید بسیار عمیق مطالعه شود. باید تمرینات زیادی را از این درس حل كنید تا بتوانید در این درس به تسلط كافی دست پیدا كنید. البته یك نكته كلیدی در این درس این است كه باید تمریناتی را به صورت مختلط از فصل*های مختلف حل كرد.



*با وجود اینكه من مطالب توابع مختلط را به خوبی درك**می*كنم ولی در پاسخگویی به سوالات دچار مشكل می*شوم؟*دوست عزیز فهمیدن درس به تنهایی برای دروس ریاضی كافی نیست بلكه باید تمرینات بسیاری برای تسلط به مطلب حل شود. این مشكل بسیار مشاهده می*شود و تنها راه حل آن تمرین حل كردن است.


*روند حل تمرینات در دروس ریاضی چگونه باید باشد؟*برای حل تمرینات باید از تمرینات ساده شروع كرد و به تمرینات سخت رسید چون تا كسی نتواند تمرینات ساده روا حل كند نمی تواند سراغ تمرینات سخت برود.



*چگونه درس جبر و آنالیز را مطالعه كنم تا برای آزمون**سراسری آماده شوم؟*ابتدا باید دروس را به طور عمیق مطالعه كرد. یعنی قضیه*ها و همچنین روند اثبات آنها. چون گاهی روند اثبات قضیه*ها میتوانند برای حل مساله*های دیگر به ما ایده بدهند. صورت تمرینات كتاب*های مرجع نیز بسیار می تواند مفید باشد.


*مطالعه چه كتاب*هایی برای جبر خطی مفید است؟
*كتاب*های جبر خطی هافمن – جبر خطی لیپ شیتس و كتاب جبر خطی موسسه پارسه  می تواند بسیار مفید باشد.



*من دانشجوی سال آخر كارشناسی ریاضی كاربردی هستم به**نظر شما اگر من برای كارشناسی ارشد رشته مهندسی سیستم را امتحان بدهم شانس قبولی**دارم یا نه؟*دوست عزیز با توجه به دروس آزمون مهندسی سیستم به طور یقین شما دارای شانس قبولی هستید ولی باید به این نكته توجه كنید كه رقابت در این رشته بسیار فشرده است و باید تلاش بیشتری برای قبولی در این رشته بكنید. نمونه*های بسیاری را سراغ دارم كه در این كار موفق شده*اند.

----------

